#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Samir's liefdesleven

## lopititia

Salam aleikoum ik ben Samir en ik wil jullie mee laten slepen tot mijn verhaal.. het is geheel gebaseerd op liefde ! Hoe ik mijn ware tegenkwam na al die tegenslagen. Hoe jaloezie is ontstaan door naasten. Kortom lees het !

'Je ogen schijnen als de maan' zei ik iets te hardop waar door mijn beste vriendin me scheef aankeek. 'Waar heb je het over gek' ze gaf me een speelse duwtje. Je moet eens weten Lopititia. 'Nou ga je me nog vertelen of niet?' Haar ogen die schreeuwen om een antwoord. Maar mijn keel zit vastgeplakt. 'Ach laat ook maar' Ze staat op en mijn ogen richten zich op de centuur van haar lichaam. Kon ik het maar vastpakken. Kon ik haar maar de mijne maken. Als de tijd rijp is. Ben bang dat ze me afwijst en dan is onze hele vriendschap verpest. Ze keerde zich terug en kwam tegenover me ziten. Ze zat in kleermakerszit en haar blauw grijze ogen spraken boekdelen. Alsof ze mijn gedachte kon lezen. Ik verdrink zo in die mooie zeeblauwe ogen. Ze knipperde met haar vingers. 'Samir .. ' schreeuwde ze. Ik schrok uit mijn gedachte en knikte. 'Vertel op.. Niet zeggen dat er niks is ik ken je langer als vandaag' Pff kwam er alleen uit mijn mond. Mijn mond ging een stukje open en dan weer dicht. ' Ik ga naar huis' Ze wou net opstaan , maar ik greep naar haar hand. 'Er zit me iets dwars' zei ik snel en haar ogen werden groter

----------


## samir 1977

Topper  :Smilie:

----------


## Nabz

Oke en toen

----------


## lopititia

> Topper


Doe je mee ?  :grote grijns: 




> Oke en toen


Ik schrijf straks verder

----------


## jamsmin

En toen

----------


## sihamel

Wanneer gaat hij verder  :Confused:

----------


## lopititia

Sorry mensen ik was deze verhaal vergeten. Ik heb een betere verhaal voor jullie !! After rain comes sunshine

----------

